# Banana question



## Alecia (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay so I am a really REALLY new hedgehog mom. I have a 4 month old hedgie female, Madagascar (we call her Maddie for short), that we just bought this weekend. I read hedgies like bananas, so we have been using that as a bribe of sorts when we get her out for socializing just to help out. Last night I let my daughter do the bribing, and just to be on the safe side, I had her hold out a banana peeled back so that she could hold onto the it further back and keep her fingers out of hedgie range. Maddie was less interested in the meat of the banana than the peel!!! She ate 4 big mouthfuls of that and was satisfied, but I was a little worried about whether or not that was an okay thing to eat or not. If not I will make sure the banana peel is not even an option next time.. 

Thanks in advance!

Alecia


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't feed the peel. They use a lot of herbicides, nematicides, pesticides, fungicides, etc. on bananas. "They" say all these toxins stay in the peels and the inside of the banana is ok.

I did find a parrot forum stating that peels are ok to feed to birds however to ensure they are organically grown for the above reason.


----------



## Alecia (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you. I didn't even think of that. No more peels for Maddie!


----------

